# Psychology 101 -



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Psychology 101 -








If you start with a cage containing five monkeys and inside the cage, hang a banana on a string from the top and then you place a set of stairs under the banana, before long a monkey will go to the stairs and climb toward the banana.

As soon as he touches the stairs, you spray all the other monkeys with cold water.

After a while another monkey makes an attempt with same result… all the other monkeys are sprayed with cold water. Pretty soon when another monkey tries to climb the stairs, the other monkeys will try to prevent it.

Now, put the cold water away.Remove one monkey from the cage and replace it with a new one.

The new monkey sees the banana and attempts to climb the stairs. To his shock, all of the other monkeys beat the living daylights out of him. After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs he will be assaulted.








Next, remove another of the original five monkeys, replacing it with a new one.

The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The previous newcomer takes part in the punishment…... with enthusiasm, because he is now part of the "team".

Then, replace a third original monkey with a new one, followed by the fourth, then the fifth. Every time the newest monkey takes to the stairs, he is attacked.

Now, the monkeys that are beating him up have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs. Neither do they know why they are participating in the beating of the newest monkey.








Finally, having replaced all of the original monkeys, none of the remaining monkeys will have ever been sprayed with cold water. Nevertheless, not one of the monkeys will try to climb the stairway for the banana.

Why, you ask? Because in their minds…that is the way it has always been!
...
.
.
.
.








.
...
.

This, my friends, is how Congress operates… and this is why, from time to time:

ALL of the monkeys need to be REPLACED AT THE SAME TIME.*

...
..
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.

...
.
.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

AMEN!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds like a good plan to me , but whos going to bring the bananas


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

all the govt. has to do
is buy all the golf courses

it will never shut down again !


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll go one up, replace all the monkeys with intelligent caring people.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

We have the same problem Down Under. Always some sort of 'monkey business'


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Term Limits…...................


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

F'n monkey business


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Amen redryder!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

You got it right redryder, and the sooner the better.
Chuck


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

So far everyone agrees. So how will all of congress get replaced?


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

So True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Impeach them !!!!


----------



## Ozwald (Sep 17, 2013)

Eddie, I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with your photo comment. Monkeys are intelligent & organized.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

By the way none of the creatures shown are monkeys. They look like orangutans. A very intelligent species that decided not to evolve into what we have become. Unfortunately we are in the proceed of killing then all off, in our greed for more STUFF.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Some body mentioned term limits. All the monkeys were changed out thus term limits. I think that the answer is more parties, the parliament style of government.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

The president was re-elected as president but is not allowed to act as president i.e. carry out the will of the majority of the American people, because the opposition are in a sulk about loosing.
Is that right or is it only what it looks like from over here?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The business of a new monkey attacking others simply because he is trying desperately to be a part of the team (without Questions from the others) is typical of schoolyard bullying as I see it even in adults this is a prescribed part of bullies and their nature. Alistair


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Impeach 'em all…..Nothing but a bunch sorry bastages, whos' greed is overwhelming, and the people get nothing…... the illegals are the only ones that are making out like a bandit….....Get rid of them, too, and let's take our country back…...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Ozwald (Sep 17, 2013)

Murch, not exactly. The president is just as much at fault as Congress. He was elected to carry out the will of the American people, but according to several polls the majority of the people do not want his idea of healthcare reform. No side is right in the matter, but instead of working toward fixing the problem at hand they're just pointing fingers & tossing around blame. Both sides have an agenda to push, and as long as they're still collecting their 6 figure salaries, the will of their constituents be damned.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

My only problem with the analogy is that I don't like seeing the monkeys get disrespected by comparing them to members of Congress. Slugs or bottom feeders of some sort would be a better comparison. Just bloodsucking know-it-alls that have bought into their own press too much. Legends in their own minds!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

